# Morning Star 2/5/10



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Ventured on the Morning Star trip 2/5/10 before the big storm. First drop was scratchy, caught one 4lb keeper. Some nice fish were coming up. Someone had a 14lber. Had problems hooking up with circle hooks. Decided to change over to 3/0 J hooks for the next drop. Next drop was sick. Lots of big fish were coming up. I believe everyone had at least one 10lb fish. Many nice fish were tagged and released. Biggest was probably around 16lbs. My biggest was 13 1/2lbs. Everyone obviously had limits. Good trip. The problem was that it was too easy on that second drop. The fish were committing suicide there. Can't really complain though. Only lost one rig on this trip. That makes 4 lost rigs in three trips. Here is a group pic.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Fantastic!
Some really nice fish there!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrats Ant,some nice looking fish there!


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice catch on the Blackfish, what bait was used?


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

Good looking fish. Sounds like a great trip!

--Scott


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

There were green crabs provided by the boat and white leggers brought down from a guy up north. Going again monday, saturday and sunday are already booked.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Sweeeeeet!!! Go get'em again!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony said:


> There were green crabs provided by the boat and white leggers brought down from a guy up north. Going again monday, saturday and sunday are already booked.


How did you do Anthony?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Sorry for the late reply. I am back on the road again for a few weeks so I haven't had the time for a report. Went with 2 friends. Good early bite but died quickly. Throwing back small keepers was my demise. Ended up with 7 keepers b/w the three of us. The pool winner was around 9lbs. Nice day on the water but the current was fairly strong. Not much chance of using lite tackle. The good thing was that I didn't lose a rig this trip. That's 4 lost rigs in 4 trips. I plan on going again when I get back.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Awsome trip there! great fish.


----------

